# Men of the Manhole



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Unclog's recent 30' deep grease trap job reminded me of this video that Redwood posted a link to a few years back. Truly unbelievable! 
Men of the Manhole: http://youtu.be/uFe-nJtiByM


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

What's so special about this? We do that everyday.....


----------



## Nathan901 (Feb 11, 2012)

Everyone always asks me what me snorkel on my dashboard is for, but never believe me.


----------



## BC73RS (Jan 25, 2014)

Unclog1776 said:


> What's so special about this? We do that everyday.....


Lol, on which continent was that? 
Still, a very an unnerving video.
Thanks for the post.:tooth:


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

I'm not going to watch this video early in the morning. Maybe after breakfast............


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

dhal22 said:


> I'm not going to watch this video early in the morning. Maybe after breakfast............


You're going to want to wait until way after breakfast.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Nathan901 said:


> Everyone always asks me what me snorkel on my dashboard is for, but never believe me.


Hmm, that gave me an idea to mess with our apprentice. Gonna tell him to jump in a septic tank with one to change out the pump.


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

That's a frickin nuclear country, they just put a satalite around mars. and thats how they clean man holes. You think we are looked at as untouchable caste?


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

I remember the video. Not in the mood earlier to watch and not now. Probably will not watch it again.


----------

